# Miami-Dade- TONS of Shepherds



## Effie325 (Aug 19, 2009)

Including a bi-color male, several black and tans... hard to work with this shelter, but these dogs are worth saving.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

that's so sad...there are always so so many at this shelter









(can you post the shelter link?)


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

http://www.miamidade.gov/animals/how-to-adopt.asp This will take you to the pet harbor link.


Wow, they do have quite a few!


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Don't forget in order for the *Urgent* section to work properly each dog needs their own thread.


----------



## Effie325 (Aug 19, 2009)

I don't know how to do that, Petharbor won't let you snag photos.


----------



## Strana1 (Feb 9, 2008)

If you got to the dog's individual page, then at the top of the screen go to file and then properties, copy the link. That will get you a direct link to the dog. you can get the photo by taking a screen shot and saving it into photobucket.

here is a link to more detailed instructions

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=742350&page=0&fpart=1


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm in Florida now and will start positng the Miami GSDs.
I have to check to make sure I still have pull help. Miami required a person to be 'registered' with them to pull.
As soon as I get my act together I'll get them posted.....I hate to even look....


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

As the florida housing market has been hard hit, I'd bet there are a lot of pets overall homeless as a result.


----------



## alisagirl127 (Nov 17, 2008)

I just posted every one of these dogs... they are now listed on the forums individually if anyone is interested.

Thanks.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks Alisa!!

That shelter takes crappy pictures. 

what is up with Miami. Thought people there had money.


----------



## Effie325 (Aug 19, 2009)

Thank you SO much!


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: CampPappyI'm in Florida now and will start positng the Miami GSDs.
> I have to check to make sure I still have pull help. Miami required a person to be 'registered' with them to pull.
> As soon as I get my act together I'll get them posted.....I hate to even look....


That is fantastic news for the Miami dogs! Now at least we will see some happy endings for these dogs.


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: middleofnowhereAs the florida housing market has been hard hit, I'd bet there are a lot of pets overall homeless as a result.


That's true but GSDs at M-D has been an ongoing problem for years. There is no GSD rescue in the area.


----------



## BMD0123 (Oct 15, 2008)

They also list on the Dogs in Danger Site http://www.dogsindanger.com

Just do a search for all dogs in Florida and Miami-Dade is the first one to pop up. There are a lot of GSDs listed whose last day is today.









CampPappy - Any luck finding pull help? I'm praying for all of these poor dogs!


----------



## brt (Sep 16, 2008)

http://www.petharbor.com/search.asp?sear...&where=type_DOG 

Pet Harbor search link. They update nearly every hour during the day. Back up to over 300 dogs again.


----------

